# My nature photography blog



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

Alrighty folks, here is the link to where I display my photography. I wouldn't mind hearing your opinions on it, I just got a new layout and it has a whole new look. Comments are always appreciated! Thanks everyone! 

WP Nature Photography


----------



## Restomage (Jan 7, 2011)

The blog layout is nice.


----------



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Undo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to double post, but I'd also appreciate some constructive critisism on my photos. I'm not a pro photographer or anything, and I'm always trying to learn. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Undo (Jan 13, 2011)

Alrighty, I'm going to bump this one last time and hopefully get some replys.


----------



## Overread (Jan 13, 2011)

My advice is if you want input on your photos its best to post them into the site here with a dedicated thread. 1-4 photos is about the kind of numbers you idealy want to post - too many and people won't be able to go give much if any advice (it takes time). 

I will say that I think you need to pick a corner for your watermark and (as far as possible) stick to it. The watermark jumping all around each photo is distracting and when viewed as a set dominates the viewers attention far more than it should do. 

I'll also ask if you are using a calibrated monitor and if so what you used to calibrate it - I say that because a few of your shots look a little dark overall.


----------

